# Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !



## HerdyGerdy (6. Juni 2004)

*Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*

Hi leutz,
ich spiel grad mit großem spielspass dndr aber er wird gerade etwas getrübt
ich bin in der add-on welt und will in die bibliothek (canyon) aber dort angekommen merkte ich dass das mit dem angehobenen schwierigkeitsgrad stimmt ! (was ich bis zu diesem zeitpunkt übrigens noch nicht fand. ....egal) auf jeden fall steh ich jetzt vor den bestimmt 10 orks und denk mir wie soll ich die jetzt ,bzw meinen nächsten levelanstiegen in die knie zwingen. ???    (bin zur zeit lvl 16). an den übrigen orten war ich schon außer im südwesten wo ja auch orks stehn    ich komm nicht mal mit einem klar (mit glück vielleicht schon).das heißt ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich leveln soll und natürlcih die orks das sind meine beiden probleme und ich hoffe ich kann mich wie sonst auch immer auf euch verlassen   


für eure hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar

mfg
Herdy


----------



## BunGEe (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*

Öhm warst du denn schon überhaupt im Piratenlager  
Du bekommst doch sowieso den Auftrag den Canon zu säubern, da kannste eine Menge Piraten mitnehmen, die dann die Orks zu Geschnetzelten verarbeiten.


----------



## HerdyGerdy (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*



			
				BunGEe am 06.06.2004 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm warst du denn schon überhaupt im Piratenlager
> Du bekommst doch sowieso den Auftrag den Canon zu säubern, da kannste eine Menge Piraten mitnehmen, die dann die Orks zu Geschnetzelten verarbeiten.




ja hab ich schon alles erledigt .ich war auch schon bei den banditen und hab die zwischensequenz mit raven gesehen . ich hab als ich den canyon säubern sollte leider nur einen piraten mitgenommen und siehe da noch alle orks da   

für weitere tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar

mfg
herdy


----------



## Barschel (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*



			
				HerdyGerdy am 06.06.2004 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> BunGEe am 06.06.2004 16:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
dann ist das man schlecht. Da mußt du denn alleine durch! Nimm dir am besten, einen nach dem anderen vor, (weglaufen ist keine Schande!)..dann sollte das auch gehn!

Alles wird gut, Barschel!


----------



## HerdyGerdy (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*



			
				Barschel am 06.06.2004 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> HerdyGerdy am 06.06.2004 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ok ich könnte sie doch auch noch ins piratenlager locken oder??

hab das schon mal ausprobiert und es kam ein pirat an der palisade um. (nicht henry).aber wenn ich jetzt alle reinlock könnten noch mehr piraten sterben. nein ich habe kein großes herz für die netten jungs sondern ich wollt fragen ob man die im weiteren  spielverlauf vielleicht noch mal braucht. (questbedingt mein ich)

für hilfe bin ich empfänglich ! DANKE

mfg
Herdy


----------



## Barschel (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*



			
				HerdyGerdy am 06.06.2004 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Barschel am 06.06.2004 16:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, die Piraten brauchst du nur wegen der (Banditen)Rüstung, ansonsten sind sie recht nutzlos. (wie Herzlos von mir.) Eventuell noch als Ausbilder für waffen, etc.

Ps: Steht Aligator Jack da noch rum? Der sollte doch zielmich stark sein, dass er den einen oder anderen wegkillt.

Alles wird gut, Barschel.


----------



## Soka (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*

Hast du denn keine Feuerregen-Schriftrolle? Mit der sollte es kein Problem sein alle Orks auf einmal zu töten.


----------



## BunGEe (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*



			
				HerdyGerdy am 06.06.2004 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich könnte sie doch auch noch ins piratenlager locken oder??


Könntest du, aber du wirst keine Erfahrungspunkte bekommen, wenn die Piraten das für dich erledigen...


----------



## zoerfie (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*



			
				HerdyGerdy am 06.06.2004 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leutz,
> ich spiel grad mit großem spielspass dndr aber er wird gerade etwas getrübt
> ich bin in der add-on welt und will in die bibliothek (canyon) aber dort angekommen merkte ich dass das mit dem angehobenen schwierigkeitsgrad stimmt ! (was ich bis zu diesem zeitpunkt übrigens noch nicht fand. ....egal) auf jeden fall steh ich jetzt vor den bestimmt 10 orks und denk mir wie soll ich die jetzt ,bzw meinen nächsten levelanstiegen in die knie zwingen. ???    (bin zur zeit lvl 16). an den übrigen orten war ich schon außer im südwesten wo ja auch orks stehn    ich komm nicht mal mit einem klar (mit glück vielleicht schon).das heißt ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich leveln soll und natürlcih die orks das sind meine beiden probleme und ich hoffe ich kann mich wie sonst auch immer auf euch verlassen
> 
> ...






Mir hat damals der Feuerrregenzauber sehr geholfen. Mit einer Spruchrolle waren die meisten Orks hinüber, die restlichen hab ich problemlos im Nahkampf geplättet.


----------



## Psycho_DAN (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*

Also wenn soger der Tipp mit der Feuerregen Spruchrolle nicht klappt . Geh wieder zurück nach Kohrinis, dann geh ins alte mienental und erledige die dort Aufträge. wenn du Bilgot und Diego mit zum  Pass nimmst kannst du auf dem weg dorthin einiges an Erfahrung machen.

P.S.: Verwandlungs Spruchrollen können auch sehr Hilfreich sein z.B. der Feuerwaran und der Drachensnapper sind ziemlich Stark (mit enter wieder zurückverwandeln )


----------



## oskar (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*

Also ich hab das mit einem LvL 12 Mage mit nur 2 Spells (da er auf de höheren Kreise spezialisiert war) geschafft, ohne Probleme. Dann wird das dein LVL 16 ja wohl auch schaffen 

Die Feuerregen-Spruchrolle würde ich nicht verschwenden.


----------



## nfrimmel (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*

weil hier gerade von verwandlungen die rede war: gibt es eigentlich auch runen mit denen man sich verwandeln kann oder nur spruchrollen??? und wer bringt mir bei die herzustellen???

@ topic: wenn dus garnicht schaffst dann cheat dir nen golem oder soas her, die orcs sin dann mit ihm beschäftigt und du kannst sie in ruhe mit fernwaffen ausschalten.

mfg nfrimmel


----------



## HerdyGerdy (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*



			
				nfrimmel am 06.06.2004 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> weil hier gerade von verwandlungen die rede war: gibt es eigentlich auch runen mit denen man sich verwandeln kann oder nur spruchrollen??? und wer bringt mir bei die herzustellen???
> 
> @ topic: wenn dus garnicht schaffst dann cheat dir nen golem oder soas her, die orcs sin dann mit ihm beschäftigt und du kannst sie in ruhe mit fernwaffen ausschalten.
> 
> mfg nfrimmel




danke für eure tipps.
ich werd mich auch bei meinen nächsten probs an euch wenden.
ich hoff ich schaffs und kann dann die add-on welt meistern .

und noch was wie stark ist denn raven ?? (im vergleich zu orks z.b.)
weil net dass ich mich durch die orks mogel und doann von raven gebraten werd!


also danke für eure tipps und weiterer hilfe stehe ich offen entgegen

mfg
Herdy


----------



## nfrimmel (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*

also ich hab ja das ganze erst im 3. kapitel gemacht da war ich auf stufe 20 oder so und da war raven auch kein prob mehr für mich.

mfg nfrimmel


----------



## HerdyGerdy (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*

ich hab jetzt die orks überwunden und jetzt stehe ich einem feuerteufel gegenüber    ich weiß nicht wie ich dieses vieh überwinden soll?. ist ja auch leider schneller als ich => kann nicht zu dem piratenlager locken.hab auch schon probiert ihn mit wasser bzw. eiszauber zu bekämpfen(dachte dann wär er gelich hinüber), aber brachte auch nicht den gewünschten erfolg.
ich weiß nicht wie man in diesem stadium diese viecher erledigen soll   

also ich hoffe ihr hab mal wie auch sonst immer die richtige lösung parat.


danke schon mal im voraus 

mfg
Herdy


----------



## nfrimmel (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*

also wenn du schon eiszauber gemacht hast dann sollte das vieh da ja wohl einfrieren und du kannst es problemlos totschlagen oder??? wie gesagt ich hab das erst im 3. kapitel gamcht da war ich level 25-30 und mit ne orkschlächter is das vieh echt kein prob.

übrigens: ich wollte mir gestern nen runenstein ercheaten, hab mich aber verdrückt und hab ein teil namens "alter rüctung" erchaetet und das is die rüstung von raven ausm addon!!!! das teil schaut so geil aus....

mfg nfrimmel


----------



## TheGladiator (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*



			
				HerdyGerdy am 07.06.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab jetzt die orks überwunden und jetzt stehe ich einem feuerteufel gegenüber    ich weiß nicht wie ich dieses vieh überwinden soll?. ist ja auch leider schneller als ich => kann nicht zu dem piratenlager locken.hab auch schon probiert ihn mit wasser bzw. eiszauber zu bekämpfen(dachte dann wär er gelich hinüber), aber brachte auch nicht den gewünschten erfolg.
> ich weiß nicht wie man in diesem stadium diese viecher erledigen soll
> 
> also ich hoffe ihr hab mal wie auch sonst immer die richtige lösung parat.
> ...



versuch mal die addonwelt zu säubern indem du alle viecher die rumlaufen abmurkst. das gibt satt erfahrung und außerdem findest du auch noch die stellen an denen schätze verbuddelt sind (mit X markiert. das bringt auch erfahrung).

ansonsten geh nochmal nach khorinis und mach da soviele quests wie möglich oder versuch jetzt ins minental zu gehen und später in die addonwelt zurückzukehren.


----------



## HerdyGerdy (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*



			
				TheGladiator am 07.06.2004 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> HerdyGerdy am 07.06.2004 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja danke für eure zahlreichen tipps.

ich werd dann mal wieder auf khorinis gehen und da ein wenig leveln.
in der add-onn welt hab ich nämlich kein tier leben lassen (ausser die bezirke die von orks bewacht werden natürlich   )


DANKE
mfg
Herdy ^^


----------



## Pumiggl (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*



			
				HerdyGerdy am 06.06.2004 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leutz,
> ich spiel grad mit großem spielspass dndr aber er wird gerade etwas getrübt
> ich bin in der add-on welt und will in die bibliothek (canyon) aber dort angekommen merkte ich dass das mit dem angehobenen schwierigkeitsgrad stimmt ! (was ich bis zu diesem zeitpunkt übrigens noch nicht fand. ....egal) auf jeden fall steh ich jetzt vor den bestimmt 10 orks und denk mir wie soll ich die jetzt ,bzw meinen nächsten levelanstiegen in die knie zwingen. ???    (bin zur zeit lvl 16). an den übrigen orten war ich schon außer im südwesten wo ja auch orks stehn    ich komm nicht mal mit einem klar (mit glück vielleicht schon).das heißt ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich leveln soll und natürlcih die orks das sind meine beiden probleme und ich hoffe ich kann mich wie sonst auch immer auf euch verlassen
> 
> ...


Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich sehe, neben dem dass du von nem alten Spielspeicher aus nochmal mit den Piraten da hin latschst und die Orks platt machst und natrlich halt auch die ganze andere Kacke bei den Banditen machst ist, dass du nochmal ins Piratenlager gehst und die Jungs ansprichst. Ich mein nämlich die könnte man nochmal mitnehmen. Aber diesmal nimmst du besser ALLE und nicht blos einen, sonst wirst du mit den Orks glaub ich auch net fertig.


----------



## zitrusfrucht (17. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*



			
				HerdyGerdy am 06.06.2004 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich sehe, neben dem dass du von nem alten Spielspeicher aus nochmal mit den Piraten da hin latschst und die Orks platt machst und natrlich halt auch die ganze andere Kacke bei den Banditen machst ist, dass du nochmal ins Piratenlager gehst und die Jungs ansprichst. Ich mein nämlich die könnte man nochmal mitnehmen. Aber diesmal nimmst du besser ALLE und nicht blos einen, sonst wirst du mit den Orks glaub ich auch net fertig.



Soweit ich weiß kann man die auch ochmal mirnehmen. Ansonsten: schleich, der Feureteufel ist sone Art Schattenläufer und pennt, weiß aber nicht, ob der trotz schleichen aufwacht, Wasserzauber sind sehr hilfreich. Ich glaub, zwei Wasserfäuste und er ist weg. Oder du nimmst Sturm oder so, jdenfalls das Wasserzauber-pondon zum Feuerregen, ist schon ein bissl her dass ichs gespielt habe.


----------



## the-only-phate (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*



			
				HerdyGerdy am 06.06.2004 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leutz,
> ich spiel grad mit großem spielspass dndr aber er wird gerade etwas getrübt
> ich bin in der add-on welt und will in die bibliothek (canyon) aber dort angekommen merkte ich dass das mit dem angehobenen schwierigkeitsgrad stimmt ! (was ich bis zu diesem zeitpunkt übrigens noch nicht fand. ....egal) auf jeden fall steh ich jetzt vor den bestimmt 10 orks und denk mir wie soll ich die jetzt ,bzw meinen nächsten levelanstiegen in die knie zwingen. ???    (bin zur zeit lvl 16). an den übrigen orten war ich schon außer im südwesten wo ja auch orks stehn    ich komm nicht mal mit einem klar (mit glück vielleicht schon).das heißt ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich leveln soll und natürlcih die orks das sind meine beiden probleme und ich hoffe ich kann mich wie sonst auch immer auf euch verlassen
> 
> ...


Du kannst aus dem Pirtenlager 6 der Piraten mitnehmen, die dir helfen, bei der Beseitigung der Razor. Nachdem alle Razor tot sind sagen sie dir, dass sie noch bei dir bleiben, so lange du im Canyon bleibst.
Die 6 Piraten, die du mitnehmen  sind z.B. Skip, Alligator Jack.
Mfg the only Ph@te


----------



## Pyrokar (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*

in die bezike wo orks sind kommt man auch rein.n geschwindigkeitstrank reinhaun und durchziehn   
irgendwann geben die die verfolgung auf und du bist drin

grüße


----------



## davied (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*

Ähm Hallo!!!
Der Thread ist vom 06.06.04!!!
Und Herdy Gerdy wird bestimmt nicht ein paar Monate auf die Lösung des Problems gewartet haben.


----------



## HerdyGerdy (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*



			
				davied am 14.12.2004 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm Hallo!!!
> Der Thread ist vom 06.06.04!!!
> Und Herdy Gerdy wird bestimmt nicht ein paar Monate auf die Lösung des Problems gewartet haben.




lol ja du sagst es !!   aber nun wissen wir dass wir eine äußerst engagierte community haben     ich hab das spiel bloß schon paar mal durch aber ist ja auch schon egal.
ich find trotzdem irgendwie toll    ^^ lol

mfg
danke 
Herdy


----------



## LordKugelfisch (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Gothic II DNDR komm  nicht weiter ich benötige eure HILFE !*



			
				HerdyGerdy am 06.06.2004 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leutz,
> ich spiel grad mit großem spielspass dndr aber er wird gerade etwas getrübt
> ich bin in der add-on welt und will in die bibliothek (canyon) aber dort angekommen merkte ich dass das mit dem angehobenen schwierigkeitsgrad stimmt ! (was ich bis zu diesem zeitpunkt übrigens noch nicht fand. ....egal) auf jeden fall steh ich jetzt vor den bestimmt 10 orks und denk mir wie soll ich die jetzt ,bzw meinen nächsten levelanstiegen in die knie zwingen. ???    (bin zur zeit lvl 16). an den übrigen orten war ich schon außer im südwesten wo ja auch orks stehn    ich komm nicht mal mit einem klar (mit glück vielleicht schon).das heißt ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich leveln soll und natürlcih die orks das sind meine beiden probleme und ich hoffe ich kann mich wie sonst auch immer auf euch verlassen
> 
> ...



Wie schon jemand gesagt hat, nimm einfach ne Feuerregen Spruchrolle, lock sie alle an und mach sie auf alle einmal platt. Wofür die Spruchrolle sparen? Weiß nicht mehr wer das gesagt hat, aber das ist doch unnötig. :-o 
IMO führt bei DNDR kein Weg daran vorbei sich einfach kontinuierlich hochzuleveln, du solltest nicht ungeduldig werden und einfach alle Quests erledigen sondern die ganze Karte systematisch leer massakrieren (nur die gegner natürlich).   Auf die Weise war ich im 2. Kapitel in der AddOn Welt schon auf Level 25. Habe das Spiel heute fertig geschafft (zum 4. mal) und war auf Level 48.  Hätte es aber auch noch locker über 50 schaffen können, weil ich Korinis in kapitel 3 leer gefegt habe und danach nur noch die 



Spoiler



Suchenden


 gekillt habe, keine anderen Gegner. genauso bei der Addon Welt, da kommen in Kapitel 4-6 auch noch sehr viele neue Gegner 



Spoiler



(u.a. 4 Trolle im Canyon)


 die ich nicht gekillt habe. Im Minental lebt bei mir NICHTS mehr. Dafür hat mich Vatras aber angeschnauzt, wie er das herausgefunden hat weiß ich auch net. Habt ihr das auch erlebt? 



> Ähm Hallo!!!
> Der Thread ist vom 06.06.04!!!
> Und Herdy Gerdy wird bestimmt nicht ein paar Monate auf die Lösung des Problems gewartet haben.



Prima und das lese ich jetzt erst... hab mir doch soo ne Mühe gegeben


----------

